# Smith & Wesson M&P22 Compact



## EmperorMA (Nov 19, 2014)

Anyone shot the Smith & Wesson M&P22 Compact? I have ran a few rounds through one and while this Massachusetts-built .22lr is being billed as "85% the size of the M&P FS," it feels more to me like a full size M&P mounted up a Shield and this is what popped out.

It is a bit thinner than the full size and it feels very much like the Shield grip, only with room for your pinky. I like the 3.56" barrel length, too. Same ergos as all the M&Ps, as well.

All the reports I'm hearing and reading are that this new M&P .22 is more reliable than the Umarex-built full size version and that it eats everything just like the SR22. I am thinking of picking one up for fun and for my 12-year-old daughter to learn semi-auto pistols on. What say you?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

You're just trying to pimp this thing to me, aren't you? 

I say go for it. As they used to say, "If it feels good, do it!" I love my SR22, and if this is anywhere near as fun, it'll be a hoot. But... Let your daughter, who will the one using it, have the final choice. Which feels better to HER?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought my M&P 22 (does not have the compact label) a year and a half ago and love it. It is one heck of a fun gun. I've not handled the compact version and don't know how it compares to the one I have but if it is anything like mine, you'll love it.


----------

